# Buying used screen printing equipment



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

I know about ebay,usscreen, m&R.....and here. is there more places to find used gear on the net?

Please post links


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Buying used equipment*

craigslist


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Buying used equipment*

Anywhere else? Hoping to find more than one.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Buying used equipment*



MBrhythm said:


> Hoping to find more than one.


Well then, congratulations, you have five


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Buying used equipment*

I was just hoping there were more places to look. I guess I'll do my best on ALL five sites. 

Never hurts to ask....


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Graiglist.com is this only for Ca?

Where do you sell your equipment?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MBrhythm said:


> Graiglist.com is this only for Ca?


No, craigslist has hubs all over the world - they're all listed on the right of the site. Some are used more than others.



MBrhythm said:


> Where do you sell your equipment?


eBay, trade schools, trade magazines, trade websites.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software

ScreenWeb | May 7, 2007

Thorton Equipment

Used Screen Printing Equipment

Pocono Mt. Screen Supply - Used Equipment


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats great. This is what i was hoping would happen!!!

Thank you Phillip


----------



## Alex M (Apr 23, 2009)

MBrhythm said:


> Thats great. This is what i was hoping would happen!!!
> 
> Thank you Phillip


All the finance companies have reposed equipment you can buy as well. Look at companies like beacon.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I've bought 2 used presses off of Craigslist. One thing you really need to do, whether buying new or used, is to know what you're getting. No one selling a press is going to tell you "Piece of crap for sale, pulled out all my hair trying to print a friggin' shirt with this thing, and now I want to find a sucker to take it off my hands." Buying used, look for something you can see in person, and preferable one that hasn't been broken down to move. Take along someone who knows something about presses if possible. If you can, go to an ISS show before parting with any money to get a look at some good stuff so you'll have something to compare to.


----------

